# My landy 110



## jenks (May 3, 2019)

First trip away in the landy for a while knocked up a DIY rear awning before going away and it worked a treat


----------



## mickymost (May 3, 2019)

jenks said:


> First trip away in the landy for a while knocked up a DIY rear awning before going away and it worked a treat
> 
> 
> View attachment 71029
> ...





looks very cosy.


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (May 4, 2019)

Great go almost anywhere enjoy the fun


----------



## phillybarbour (May 5, 2019)

Looks a great set up for some really wild camping in remote locations.


----------



## davep10000 (May 13, 2019)

Is that the red squirrel campsite (Glencoe)?
Used to stay there a lot, but the cost has just gone extortionate.
I use one of these on the back of my Landy - a caranex - but then I dont have as much room as in the 110!
Dave.


----------



## mistericeman (May 13, 2019)

One of our FFRs was, our main camping barges...
Even, at 11mpg


----------



## roamingman (May 13, 2019)

davep10000 said:


> Is that the red squirrel campsite (Glencoe)?
> Used to stay there a lot, but the cost has just gone extortionate.
> I use one of these on the back of my Landy - a caranex - but then I dont have as much room as in the 110!
> Dave.
> ...


----------



## jenks (May 13, 2019)

davep10000 said:


> Is that the red squirrel campsite (Glencoe)?
> Used to stay there a lot, but the cost has just gone extortionate.
> I use one of these on the back of my Landy - a caranex - but then I dont have as much room as in the 110!
> Dave.
> View attachment 71110



Yeah red squirrel - not sure I'll use it again unless it's super convenient. I'd rather proper wild camp elsewhere £12.50 a night seemed a bit steep. So 2 adults for 2 nights £50 was a little bit @ss stinger! I love the site and what it allows etc... but then you throw in rubbish ground for tents (not a problem this time)… the distance to and from the loo block.... Cost of logs seemed a bit much at £7.50 a bag when 90% of the logs were too wet / rotten to be much good.


Love the caranex awnings but zero budget so I bodged mine from old trailer tent poles :dance:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 13, 2019)

Love your landy pal


----------



## Herman (May 13, 2019)

Shell Island, the only campsite I use in this country,fftopic:


----------



## mistericeman (May 13, 2019)

Herman said:


> Shell Island, the only campsite I use in this country,fftopic:



T'is one of my fave, spots..... Out of main season.... 

Mind after 50 years or so visiting there I'm bound to have a soft spot. 

Lot of changes over the, years BUT still very special to me.


----------

